# Organization



## sandyg68 (Jul 6, 2013)

Help!  I just took on a job yesterday with a new office who had a biller just walk out unexpectedly.  Things seem to be in shambles with stacks of paperwork everywhere!  The only thing that really has been done is payment posting to keep cash flow going.  The office manager pretty much told me "fix it and come up with your own system". any suggestions on how to prioritize and keep track of old stuff and the new stuff that will be coming in?  I'm excited for this project, just not quite sure where to start!


----------



## Blisswelcomesu2aapc@gmail (Jul 7, 2013)

Out with the old, in with the new. I would segregate the office. 
Wow can i come help where are you?


----------



## Sandra Fender (Jul 8, 2013)

I came into a job with the same situation, however nothing had been touched for over a month as the biller/coder who had been here for 20+ years got cancer and left.  I just started with the over a month charges, so that money could start be posted and took it one day at a time, fixed things as I could and just moved along.  Would spend half the day or so posted charges and the rest of the day working on appeals or codeing errors from before. I wish you luck but am sure you will get through it, and will be at a normal spot in no time.  I also did find it helpfull to keep my manager up to speed at the end of the week, she never asked but thought this way it keep also reminding her how far back they were and this wouldn't be fixed overnight, I think she appecitated it as I could tell she was very fustrated with no money coming in as nothing was going out.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 8, 2013)

sandyg68 said:


> Help!  I just took on a job yesterday with a new office who had a biller just walk out unexpectedly.  Things seem to be in shambles with stacks of paperwork everywhere!  The only thing that really has been done is payment posting to keep cash flow going.  The office manager pretty much told me "fix it and come up with your own system". any suggestions on how to prioritize and keep track of old stuff and the new stuff that will be coming in?  I'm excited for this project, just not quite sure where to start!



You'll need to get the charge tickets out first as you'll keep the cash flow going without any timely filing issues. I would post the EOB's after that to keep the AR up-to-date. Good luck..


----------



## drakena74 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been in the same situation as your in now. I would continue to post payments to keep your AR current. Then if there is a way, run and print an AR Aging report. Start going through the accounts from oldest to current. If you find that there are a lot of old claims that are past the claim filing date, then check with your clearinghouse to find out if you can print a POTF (proof of timely filing). If not, sometimes you can print a doc from patient's account that shows you billed before the last filing date.  If you can't get a POTF, you can still file a claim, get the denial, then file an appeal explaining what happened. I've had this happen before and some ins will make an exception & pay the claim but may have to pay a late penalty by a reduction in reimbursement.


----------



## Grintwig (Jul 9, 2013)

The same thing happened to me
Over five years ago when I took this job I walked into an utter mess. The person that used to code here basically had too much on her plate and burned out. When she did finally leave there were huge stacks of charts all over the office, like 5/6 foot tall stacks everywhere. Nothing had been done for a very long time. 
This was my first coding job.....my first job in the medical field at all 
I broke my days in half and the first half of the day was spent coding and the second half was spent working insurance. After I had been here a few weeks they started letting me stay late some to get more work done. Eventually after about 3 months I finally got all of the coding caught up and another 6 months after that with the help of an insurance person they brought in we got the insurance back in line.
There's nothing like hitting the ground running to get your juices flowing! LOL


----------

